# MOLDOVA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

*Stadium for the Moldova national beach soccer team almost completed, 1100 seater in the La Izvor Park of Chișinău*

80% of the construction cost is covered by the FIFA, the remaining 20% being by the Moldovan Football Federation. The Moldovans will also host beach volleyball and other sports competitions on the one of the most modern beach soccer stadiums in Europe.
























































Source: tv8.md


----------



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

*Arena Chișinău’s Ribbon Cutting Is Done, Doors Are Open*

It became official May 1, 2020: Arena Chișinău is ready to open its doors. It will offer a seating capacity of up to 5,500.
















































Source: Sputnik


----------



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

*The Chișinău Aquatic Center is open to the public *
































Source: jurnatv.md


----------



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

Moldovan national beach soccer team stadium, August 2020:

























Source: Unimedia


----------



## ayatollah2030 (Jul 9, 2020)

Futsal Arena Ciorescu:

























FMF


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

ayatollah2030 said:


> *Arena Chișinău’s Ribbon Cutting Is Done, Doors Are Open*
> 
> It became official May 1, 2020: Arena Chișinău is ready to open its doors. It will offer a seating capacity of up to 5,500.
> 
> ...


Doors are opened but due to lack of emergency road statium is currently out of exploiting the total cost of the road is estimated around 2 and a half milion dollars this already overcost of the entire project puts it on hold for a long time.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Also not to mention the other Stadiums of Moldova
Zimbru Stadium 11000 seats























The demolished Național Stadium








Speia stadium 8000 seats








Dinamo Stadium 1000 seats








Orhei


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

And newly constructed stadiums in Nisporeni 5k









And Comrat 5k


----------



## MalboroMekiKratki (Jun 2, 2018)

Arena Chișinău looks really nice. Moldova sport is getting some nice objects.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Bălți stadium 5k


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Brand new stadium in Otaci 5000seat


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Soroca plan for a new stadium


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Causeni indoor hall


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Constructed by Turkish Government the stadium from Comrat holds 5000 seats and its eligible for European championships.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Dinamo stadium Bender 5k(Transdniester)


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Sheriff Complex















Indoor stadium








Malaya Arena








Bolyshaya Arena


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Codru lozova stadium 1500


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Hancesti stadium 1000


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Suruceni Chisinau


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Moldova's national training pitch and a hotel in Vadul lui Vodă Chisinau


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Buiucani Chisinau pitch


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Fălești District, planned project


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Glodeni stadium renovated by Romanian government


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Cricova


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Sărata Galbenă


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Utm Chisinau


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Cahul planned stadium circa 1000


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Chisinau


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Ungheni


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Drochia


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Rascani


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Project stadium in Chisinau Ciocana


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Polivalent Hall, Manej, Chisinau.


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Baseball stadium Chisinau


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

Stauceni, prestigious suburb of Chisinau


----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Xhaka (Mar 10, 2017)

__ https://www.facebook.com/997440060320055/posts/3565153323548703


----------

